# Tree removing in Moscow



## Grigory

Hi all!
Now at me the fast Internet.
I looked all your videoes and I offer you my small "film"

Beforehand I answer on some questions: In a bag at treeworker - cigarette and water.

The groundman work with a rope rigidly - tree is very close to the house, they are afraid, that part should have not hit a roof sliding past.


http://www.udal.ru/udalvideo35.wmv (9 min, 35 Mb)


----------



## jomoco

*Hello Moscow*



Grigory said:


> Hi all!
> Now at me the fast Internet.
> I looked all your videoes and I offer you my small "film"
> 
> Beforehand I answer on some questions: In a bag at treeworker - cigarette and water.
> 
> The groundman work with a rope rigidly - tree is very close to the house, they are afraid, that part should have not hit a roof sliding past.
> 
> 
> http://www.udal.ru/udalvideo35.wmv (9 min, 35 Mb)



Very nice work Grigory! 

My congratulations to both you and your trusty crew.

I particularly like your use of a hand saw on smaller limbs, I do that myself and get ribbed about it alot. It leaves me more gas in my saw to get the wood down with, and has other advantages from a safety and control aspect as well.

Keep up the good work and send us more of your videos.

jomoco


----------



## Dadatwins

Nice work Grigory, good to hear from you again. Looks like summer warm weather there, crew wearing t-shirts, I guess I always think of your part of the world as cold and snow.


----------



## underwor

Grigory, Good to see your operations again. I did not recognize any of the workers in the picture. You evidently have a few more workers than when I visited. 

Good Luck in the future.


----------



## Ekka

Hey, how cools that?

I dunno what sort of tree it is but was a good video.

The camera man was where I wonder? Up another tree perhaps.

That tree had no top, looked cut off, what was going on up there I wonder?


----------



## Mike Barcaskey

very nice, thank you

now, tell me about that butt board. how does that help you?


----------



## underwor

Grigory,

Could you please video your method of climbing, using the two long lanyards and no spurs. I have tried to figure it out from the pictures I took, but still don't have it down. It was real nice on your tall straight trees with tight crotches and down sloping branches. I want to show the class and I think it will help to answer the last question.


----------



## Grigory

Thank by all for the answer!

Hi Bob!
I am glad to meet you again!

We have to employ the new climbers, and new groundmeans.
We have transferred them all knowledge, and they work sometimes better, than we.
In the present instant I do not have video, which would show our method of climbing with two long lanyards . However it is interesting idea. I shall try in a near future to make such video.
Now best illustration is your photo, which you have made, when visited us.


----------



## Grigory

*2 Dadatwins*


> .....I guess I always think of your part of the world as cold and snow.


Oh yes! The country of bear! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLeOiDF99Yo  - To look till end


----------



## Puumies

Nice work in our eastern neighbour...I tought it's country of vodka and bear

Ekka, I believe it's a pine.

Pauli


----------



## Dadatwins

Grigory said:


> *2 Dadatwins*
> 
> Oh yes! The country of bear!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLeOiDF99Yo  - To look till end



Now she could keep anyone warm on a cold night, thanks. 

Now about that handsaw also, are Silky brand still not available? they really are superior to many others.


----------



## Grigory

Hi Ekka!
This tree name in Russia Pinus sylvestris. 
For a long time this tree was diseased of Blister rust (apex form) 
In russia language this name gummy (wood resin) cancer. Along time ago a tree surgeon was cat the top.







He is our sky cameraman.


----------



## Grigory

*To Puumies*

Hi to northern neighbour!

Yes i forgot a vodka....  

In Russia is very popular Finlandia Vodka, Sauna and Loituma http://loituma.ru/index.php?sel=6&show=0


----------



## Grigory

*To Mike Barcaskey *

This board is a hypertrophied form of seat, which is used in industrial rope access.




*To Dadatwins*

Silky brand is available for us with the help of Serrill, However we have chosen most durable, sharp and convenient that is sold at us.


----------



## Adkpk

Very nice work, Grigory! Both in the video and the surgury. I especially like how fast that ground crew is. Such high pitched voices for such big guys, humm.:jester:


----------



## Mike Barcaskey

Grig, what's it do for you?
can you rest on it and relieve your feet, ankles and knees?
does it give stability when using a heavy saw?
do you use it all the time or only to rest?


----------



## Ekka

I think we need to do a be of a whip round and send the man some spikes! Anyone got an old set?

Maybe that big seat helps with positioning, good on ya Bob I didn't notice till you mentioned it.


----------



## Grigory

Ekka, thanks for care, but i have a new, good buckingham spikes. They lay 2 years not in use.
Already scores of times we tried on them to work, but each time came back to our old technology.
We consider our technology with more universal and safety, not looking on that the spikes are faster.
I do not think, that my opinion - true, however it have share of the truth. 
I admit an idea, that ever we shall reach to work on spikes, for now it will be by "feature of Russian arboriculture"
For example we have one more feature: We never we use and we shall not use DRT - only SRT


----------



## Grigory

> Grig, what's it do for you?
> can you rest on it and relieve your feet, ankles and knees?
> does it give stability when using a heavy saw?
> do you use it all the time or only to rest?



When climber is on a tree he uses all time this seat. 
In this bench it is possible to sit many hours, not pinch of a haunch by belts. 
At the moment of work by a heavy saw, climber stands on one, or two feet also rests with bum against this board It very well unloads the waist.


----------



## underwor

Here is a repost of the link to a photo of Grigory in his climbing gear that I took while in Moscow. It will show you the set up that they use. I think that they move up the tree at about the same pace that I do on spurs. You will notice that they are secured to both lanyards, so there is plenty of backup protection in the system. 

Hope this helps. 

http://165.234.175.12/photos/Russia/1 Trip Pictures/IM000155.JPG


----------



## jomoco

underwor said:


> Here is a repost of the link to a photo of Grigory in his climbing gear that I took while in Moscow. It will show you the set up that they use. I think that they move up the tree at about the same pace that I do on spurs. You will notice that they are secured to both lanyards, so there is plenty of backup protection in the system.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> http://165.234.175.12/photos/Russia/1 Trip Pictures/IM000155.JPG



Interesting, kinda similar to the setup I use to trim palms with no gaffs, but with my setup my weight stays mostly on my feet. 

Grigory's exact setup is pretty much unique, though I respectfully doubt its practicality for removals, especially the fat ones that are 4ft DBH+.

I do applaud his ingenuity and individuality in doing it his way, as well as kindly adding to our knowledge base.

Good job Grigory, and keep posting it's good stuff!


jomoco


----------



## (WLL)

*wow*

opcorn:


----------



## tribalwind

that was really interesting. 
enjoyed seeing the setup that you use grigory' 
i'm not a treeman myself but its all very fascinating to me. 

dasvidanya' 

matt


----------



## stihlatit

Hi Grigory

Please share more with us. As Ekka and others said the camera was positioned nicely to show your tree cutting technique. Your climbing technique is marvelously inovating. Your crew works very well together. Thanks for posting and I look forward to your next posting.


----------



## Mike Barcaskey

Grigory,
is the seat/board part of your saddle? Do you buy it like that or is it something you retrofit once you buy the saddle?


----------



## Grigory

Thank by all for the favorable comments.

To Mike:
This board self-made addition part to a saddle. 
It is not connected to a saddle, only in a common point of a suspension bracket on middle with a biner.
This board can be used with any harness without itegrated seat.

O! I have found is named to "Bosun seat"


----------



## Sprig

Hiya Grigory, yup, 'Bosun's seat' (or chair), I can see it easing pinching and nut crushing and can imagine the relief it must bring to legs, waist, and back for sure. Great picture, I now have a decent idea of what is going on as I have never climbed myself but am insatiably the curious sort. I have gone up a mast of 120' in just the seat with a waistbelt clipped to the halyard ring (the hauling line) and another 6ft line with a clip that attaches to anything for safety (one of the spare Bluenose II's masts on a 130'ft. schooner the RFM now out of Cowichan Bay), lightbulb in mouth, to replace the masthead light. The gentle rocking of the ship translated into a swing of about 10ft at the top. I didn't flinch, or look down much too, and didn't start shaking till I hit the deck again and tried to pour a drink. Fun ride! Hours later I dove nekkid on a dare (1&1/2 backflip from the bowsprite) into a pod of stinging jellyfish, more fun lol. GAH!
kk, no more de-railing.

Great stuff and keep it coming!



Serge (Sergei Dmitrilivich Demiankov Stonjawlski (sp)  )


----------



## waldini

top post and vid grigory.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA

Cool VID Grigory,looks like what we call a Scots pine


----------



## stevieb

Poetery in motion!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ekka

Grigory, if you are around the video link is now dead.


----------



## treemandan

Yes, I didn't get to see it. But I did see something that looked like a crosscut saw? really?


----------



## Ekka

Good video, the guy does spikeless TD's including blocking down the spar.


----------



## underwor

He is a remarkable climber. I visited with him in 2003 in Moscow. Uses two lanyards to climb, one with a foot look, the second hooked to the saddle and moves up the tree remarkably fast. Here is a link to the videos on his web site. 

http://www.udal.ru/video.htm


----------



## treemandan

Ekka said:


> Good video, the guy does spikeless TD's including blocking down the spar.



With the crosscut? The whole thing sounds amazing and I wish I could see it.


----------



## treemandan

underwor said:


> He is a remarkable climber. I visited with him in 2003 in Moscow. Uses two lanyards to climb, one with a foot look, the second hooked to the saddle and moves up the tree remarkably fast. Here is a link to the videos on his web site.
> 
> http://www.udal.ru/video.htm



Not happening.


----------



## Ekka

Yes is happening.

Also youtube profile

http://www.youtube.com/user/dolphinKirill


----------



## treemandan

Ekka said:


> Yes is happening.
> 
> Also youtube profile
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/dolphinKirill



It seems to work now. UH, umm, well, uh, uh..... just nevermind. Poor Stewie huh? See Nc? gotta make those big cuts with 2.


----------



## treemandan

I am sorry but that was some of the most crazy climbing and work I have almost ever seen. I surely am not that tough. I think he wasted so much energy, put himself in many odd and dangerous positions and generally worked way to hard to accomplish things. I really only want to be constructive here when I say these things and advise G to go to the box he keeps his spikes in , get them out, shine them up and put them on. 
Really, don't get mad at me and think I think I know everything and am trying to scoff. He appears to be a dedicated soldier, a dedicated soldier who is beating the living crap out of himself when he doesn't have to.


----------



## Treetom

Nice rigging and video quality. Get some spikes.


----------



## tree MDS

Treetom said:


> Nice rigging and video quality. Get some spikes.



+1. I remember seeing that vid the first time I saw as actually. never realized he wasnt on spikes...wow indeed! Guy's got some skills, but it sure looks uncomfortable.


----------



## outofmytree

What a great video. Some odd (to me) ways of doing things but look at the result. Lots of targets, tight LZ, big tree and that team handled it smooth as silk. There really is more than 1 way to skin a cat.


----------



## treemandan

outofmytree said:


> What a great video. Some odd (to me) ways of doing things but look at the result. Lots of targets, tight LZ, big tree and that team handled it smooth as silk. There really is more than 1 way to skin a cat.



yes, there is more than one way to skin a cat


----------



## outofmytree

Fancy taking the limbs of a conifer with a handsaw....

You would have to be as crazy as this guy to do that..... http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=114746


----------



## tree MDS

I like the way they dealt with the wood. we just did a job like that. My buddy was in the bucket roping this punky dead 90' hemlock into an even taller white pine. He used that method on the top and all the wood (hemolck was 4' away from garage), I think one of the logs was close to 16'. The most impressive part was the way he put like 4 half hitches (or more) running down that dead top, all while stood straight up in the 60 footer - some serious pole saw wizardry right there.


----------



## Aplsaws

*re: Tree Removal in Moscow*

Hi Grigory:
I like the climbing with no spurs and the compound rigging, nice job!
Don't you ever use spurs?


----------



## Stihlcutter

Grigory said:


> Hi all!
> Now at me the fast Internet.
> I looked all your videoes and I offer you my small "film"
> 
> Beforehand I answer on some questions: In a bag at treeworker - cigarette and water.
> 
> The groundman work with a rope rigidly - tree is very close to the house, they are afraid, that part should have not hit a roof sliding past.
> 
> 
> http://www.udal.ru/udalvideo35.wmv (9 min, 35 Mb)



I like that saddle but plate you have. Looks nice to keep your back stright when sitting on spurs or what not. To also help when your high up and you get one of those shaking Spars. I hate when that happens. Best of luck to you and your crew. Stay safe and keep cuttin.
-ac


----------



## Jim1NZ

Good effort!


----------

